

The Graphical Keyboard User Interface - nickb
http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2007/07/05/the-graphical-keyboard-user-interface/

======
rms
The MS Office/Open Office control panel is also a terrible example of GUI. To
the uninitiated, it looks like an airplane control panel.

